# Gardeners!  Share your garden photos and garden chatter  here.



## SquarePeg (Jul 3, 2022)

Now that my daughter is grown, I finally have time for more than just a few foundation plantings and flower boxes.  I’ve stated a pollinator garden and am slowly converting our front and back yard lawns into native plant garden beds.  Would love to see everyone’s gardens, flowers, plants and the wildlife it attracts.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 3, 2022)

Here are some poppies that I started from seed and some zinnias that I bought at the garden center.   I liked them so much I started a zinnia bed from seed as well.  That’s still a work in progress!!




Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 3, 2022)

Had a visitor to the hummingbird feeder tonight!!  First one that I have caught feeding.  Birds are not my area of expertise and he was faaaaaast!!  Did my best and used topaz sharpen to help these along.



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 5, 2022)

Yesterday’s garden visitor.  I believe this is a silver spotted skipper.  



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Signs of Summer by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2022)

No one else has the gardening bug?


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh, I do!       I'm between gardens at the moment, but I can post some older stuff.   I love gardening!

Your hummer visitor is a female ruby throat - they're super common in Eastern/central US.   Amazing birds!   

I love your purple coneflowers - it's one of my favorites.  It has a great reputation for being friendly to pollinators - I want to plant some!!


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2022)

Some stuff from my older gardens,   As my back pain got the better of me I used pots more and more.   My former yards were enormous!





My butterfly bush in full bloom last year.   In front of them are my black eyed Susans, which the local goldfinches would feast on in the fall.    The butterfly bush brought out all kinds of pollinators in addition to butterflies - honeybees, bumblebees and hummingbirds loved that thing!

I had lots of butterflies and they were sweet.   No idea who this little guy was!   I'm better at birds than butterflies.







Last year's tomatoes.   I gave up on planting them out in the garden since the birds were destroying them, the little monsters.   These are a couple different varieties - one cherry size, the other larger (but the name escapes me atm).






And a bunch like this - flowers and a cat!       That's a basil in the pot upper right - lots of potted herbs.







I'd love to find shots of my old sunflower garden - don't seem to have any on this computer though.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2022)

@terri  wow that butterfly bush is enormous!!  They wildlife must love it.  My butterfly garden is pretty sparse right now.  I’m hoping next year to see some major growth.  

Thanks for the heads up re the sex of the hummingbird.  We’ve now changed its name from Marvin to Marla.   I’m enjoying the ease of growing in containers also.  Right now I have red dahlias in a container and another huge patio pot of  with zinnias that are just seedlings.  I bought two cheap tomato plants on impulse and then realized I had to get 5 gal pots, tomato cages and bags of raised bed soil.  Not so cheap after all that 😊.  

The cone flowers are scarce around here so far this year in the garden centers.  I found two small plants and scooped them up.


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks for the heads up re the sex of the hummingbird. We’ve now changed its name from Marvin to Marla.


 

Once you've spotted a male ruby-throat, you'll always be able to tell them apart.   Those males have full black heads and that iridescent badge of red at the throat.   Always amazing when they face the sun and it blazes up - watch for it!


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh, and your tomatoes will start feeling cheap again once they are producing, and all you have to do is step out and grab a few.   I love going for weeks and weeks not having to buy herbs and tomatoes every summer!   They usually pay for themslves - and next year, you won't have to lay out additional cash for the cages and pots.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> No one else has the gardening bug?


Gardening is my life.

We had a rainy morning today and I got out with the camera for the first time in awhile. These are from the flower garden which is garden #1. Then there's the vegetable garden -- #2. Then there's the two mini orchards -- #3 and #4.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2022)

Here's an old (2018) snapshot of garden #1 that the above flowers came from:





Garden #1 is a vacant lot owned by my neighbor a couple doors down. She bought it to stop a business across the street from turning it into a parking lot. For years she just kept it mowed (works full-time). A little over a decade ago she and my wife were out yacking and she said too bad I have to work -- this would make a nice garden or community garden or something. I got volunteered.

The vegetable garden #2 is our backyard.

Here's a snapshot of garden #3:





I take a photo every time I finish mowing (had a little trouble with the city once so need the document). St. Louis has a lot of vacant property and a program where you can rent a vacant lot for $5.00 and garden. We tried that picking a lot that we thought no one would ever buy and planted fruit trees. Unfortunately after we had fruit bearing trees for two years someone bought it.

So we decided to start over and this time purchase the lots. This is the small lot and has 13 trees (peaches, plums). This is their first year so not much to see but lots of work. The other lot #4 is twice as big and has 25 trees but I don't have a photo of that one. The trees there are also in their first year.

I said I live to garden -- what I should have said is I live to mow. Off to mow garden #1 as soon as it dries out from this mornings rain.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 9, 2022)

Ysarex said:


> Here's an old (2018) snapshot of garden #1 that the above flowers came from:
> 
> View attachment 258106
> 
> ...


Beautiful gardens!!!   That’s great that you can have a fruit orchard lot in such a big city!  Our town had two empty lots that were donated to the city to be used as green space.  They’re now community garden spots but there is a long waiting list which I’m not even on.  Most people are using them to grow veggies which isn’t really it cup of tea.  I like to sit in the garden in the early morning before work and enjoy the flowers and birds which I couldn’t do at a community plot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 9, 2022)

Today’s garden visitor…my first monarch! Lived here 21 years and never had anything other than the occasional little cabbage white butterfly flitting around.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful gardens!!!   That’s great that you can have a fruit orchard lot in such a big city!  Our town had two empty lots that were donated to the city to be used as green space.  They’re now community garden spots but there is a long waiting list which I’m not even on.  Most people are using them to grow veggies which isn’t really it cup of tea.  I like to sit in the garden in the early morning before work and enjoy the flowers and birds which I couldn’t do at a community plot.


St Louis is a classic donut city with pushing 3 million people in the metro area and 300,000 inside the city boundary. 100 years ago St. Louis city's population was 700,000 with sufficient housing stock to support that. Needless to say we have a surplus of vacant lots now. We were able to find the two lots we have planted (38 trees total) both less than 7 miles from our home and about 3 miles apart -- poorer but stable neighborhoods. The neighbors at both sites are very happy to have us and are helping out with the project. One neighbor near the larger lot had a bee hive in her backyard as was looking to find a place to start another hive so now I've got a bee hive in with the trees.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 10, 2022)

Just picked peony


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 10, 2022)

They were Profuse before hubby sprayed weed killer.. lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2022)

My dahlias are finally popping!  First time growing these from tubers.  










These are “dinner plate” dahlias called Jowey Morris.   Planted them on May 19th.  Each plant has at least a dozen buds!!!


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2022)

They look fantastic!   Healthy and terrific colors!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 14, 2022)

new day lilies ..just had one eye done from cataract surgery... cannot wait to really see again...


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice shots and gardens.  I do water some plants now and then.  But not much of a gardener. There's this one pot in the back that grows these flowers every year.  I don't know how I got them. (I think they are Lillies)  But I do enjoy them when they grow in for about a week every year.  They just died last week.  Shot on 120- Velvia 50 film. 



Lily by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 258322



Zinnia?  They are quickly becoming my new favorite!  

I’m heading out with Harlie to the garden center to poke around before it gets too hot!  She loves the flowers. She thinks they are delicious!!  

A pot of zinnias that is just now starting to get true leaves.   I planted these very late.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2022)

Bought these petunias in small 8” pots at Lowes for $7 each.  They were crowded and wilting after a week so I repotted them in these pretty bronze colored hanging pots I found at Job Lot for $5 and added some compost and potting soil.  I’ve been feeding them with bloom burst weekly and deadheading like crazy. They really wanted to go to seed but I wouldn’t let them.   They are absolutely fabulous right now!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 17, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Bought these petunias in small 8” pots at Lowes for $7 each.  They were crowded and wilting after a week so I repotted them in these pretty bronze colored hanging pots I found at Job Lot for $5 and added some compost and potting soil.  I’ve been feeding them with bloom burst weekly and deadheading like crazy. They really wanted to go to seed but I wouldn’t let them.   They are absolutely fabulous right now!
> 
> View attachment 258359
> 
> ...


They are happy happy now.. look gorgeous


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 17, 2022)

more day lilies starting to bloom


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 17, 2022)

My front garden(75' x 35') is doing well this year. Had a late start due to the cold spring. Tomatoes, Sweet/hot peppers, cucs, cantaloupes bush beans and late cabbage The row covers on the beans and cabbage are to keep the deer from obliterating them. One disadvantage when your back yard is several thousand acres of forest. The rows are widely spaced because I'm growing in what is essentially sand with as much compost/green manure as I can add.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 17, 2022)

My 1.25 acres here in North Central Pennsylvania is 1/2 woods and the rest in various gardens.  About 98% of my flower/shrub plantings are native to Pennsylvania. These are some of the pics: 1. Beard Tongue 2. Yellow Tiger Swallowtail on an Ordinary Milkweed flower 3. Butterfly Weed(milkweed family) 4. Yellow Tiger Swallowtail on Button Bush(a native shrub) 5. Rhododendron 6. Native Bergamot


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 18, 2022)

Three new residents in my butterfly garden today!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2022)

I’ve been trying to get a decent shot of this little butterfly forever.   It rarely lands.  I think it was looking for camouflage and finally found some among the whitish petals on some faded hydrangea blooms.



garden visitors by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2022)

Had some garden visitors yesterday - but not the good kind!  These tomato hornworms were making themselves at home and feasting on the leaves of my tomato plants.  There were 5 on the two plants.  These guys are creepy looking.  Photo of them in the frisbee before I put them out front for the birds to find.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Had some garden visitors yesterday - but not the good kind!  These tomato hornworms were making themselves at home and feasting on the leaves of my tomato plants.  There were 5 on the two plants.  These guys are creepy looking.  Photo of them in the frisbee before I put them out front for the birds to find.
> 
> View attachment 258522


Nasty little critters. If I only spot one and it hasn't done much damage yet, I leave it for the Trichogramma Wasps to deal with; which is usually pretty quickly.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> Nasty little critters. If I only spot one and it hasn't done much damage yet, I leave it for the Trichogramma Wasps to deal with; which is usually pretty quickly.



I found 5 yesterday and one this morning.  I only have two small tomato plants so I can’t afford to give them any extra time to destroy.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 22, 2022)

A Clear Winged Hummingbird Moth on my Monarda fistula this morning.


----------



## terri (Jul 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I found 5 yesterday and one this morning.  I only have two small tomato plants so I can’t afford to give them any extra time to destroy.


They are disgusting, and excellent at camouflaging themselves.   I pick them off as quickly as I find them, too.   I don't like tossing them for other bugs for fear they'll make it right back onto the plants.   They work fast and can just ruin a tomato plant within 24 hours.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2022)

@Joel Bolden 
That’s awesome!  I have only seen one once.  That is commonly called Bee Balm yes? That color is new to me.  I have Balmy Rose but it’s the short kind.  I planted some tall red this year called Jacob Cline.  It probably won’t flower until next year.  It’s got such a great minty scent.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2022)

terri said:


> They are disgusting, and excellent at camouflaging themselves.   I pick them off as quickly as I find them, too.   I don't like tossing them for other bugs for fear they'll make it right back onto the plants.   They work fast and can just ruin a tomato plant within 24 hours.


Yes totally gross IMO but apparently they turn into a cool moth. One of the moms in my local gardening group saw my post on Facebook and wanted them for her kids to raise and watch the whole chrysalis process.  I found a new one this morning. I put it in a food saver with a leaf and left it out for her.  Bye bye!   Also ordered a black light so I can go check for them at night.  I worked hard on those plants and am not giving them up without a fight.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> @Joel Bolden
> That’s awesome!  I have only seen one once.  That is commonly called Bee Balm yes? That color is new to me.  I have Balmy Rose but it’s the short kind.  I planted some tall red this year called Jacob Cline.  It probably won’t flower until next year.  It’s got such a great minty scent.


This Bee Balm is Monarda fistulosa and the Red one you planted ,'Jacob Cline' (Monarda didyma) are species varieties, i.e. original in origin.  Balmy Rose (also Monarda didyma) is a selected nativar of Jacob Cline. I used to have a 20 foot bed of Jacob Cline and both the Hummingbird Moths and Hummingbirds(and every other pollen loving insect) used to flock to it. It's susceptible to powdery mildew,so watch out for that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> This Bee Balm is Monarda fistulosa and the Red one you planted ,'Jacob Cline' (Monarda didyma) are species varieties, i.e. original in origin.  Balmy Rose (also Monarda didyma) is a selected nativar of Jacob Cline. I used to have a 20 foot bed of Jacob Cline and both the Hummingbird Moths and Hummingbirds(and every other pollen loving insect) used to flock to it. It's susceptible to powdery mildew,so watch out for that.


Thanks for the heads up.  I read that some of the nativars are better at resisting disease.


----------



## terri (Jul 23, 2022)

@Joel Bolden : Nice shots of the hummingbird moth!   The first time I saw one I had no clue what it was, so convinced myself it was a baby hummingbird.      Saw several more over time and did research to discover what they are.   They're pretty cool!

I've also read that native plantings will be overall more resistant to disease.   Makes sense.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 24, 2022)

Eight years ago I planted two Paw Paw trees and started the long wait until they would start producing fruit.  Last year they both flowered and I got one Paw Paw.  It was tasty though. This year they were both loaded with budding fruit when a late, hard freeze hit and wiped out all but 8 fruit(along with everyones' peaches, including mine). Still, eight is better than nothing at all. I planted another tree this spring between the two. Depending on the tree it'll be another 4-7 years before it starts flowering.  No hurry.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 25, 2022)

We are finally expecting rain today.  It hasn’t rained for more than a few minutes  since June.  Unfortunately it’s going to be heavy thunderstorms and possible tornadoes.  Going to bring my hanging plants down onto the deck and move the larger potted plants close to the fence for some protection.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 25, 2022)

We're expecting the same in North Central PA. It's finally started raining a bit about a week ago.  Before that it was like you.  Out west it's horrible.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 25, 2022)

This is all we got.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 27, 2022)

Rudbeckia


----------



## Joel Bolden (Jul 27, 2022)

Part of the 40 foot row of Joe Pye Weed I have planted along my back garden. It, and the native weeping willow help obscure my neighbor's ugly ass shed barn he keeps his cows in.  Plus the insects love it.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 27, 2022)

No garden but I have a bush (crape myrtle).




DSC_4211.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_4212.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 30, 2022)

Just back from a few days in Maine. My mom tended my garden and everything survived.  The dahlias are looking a bit rough but otherwise she did great - especially for a city girl with no experience growing anything!  

Rose of Sharon finally showing off.  My neighbor commented that it “just needs to be trimmed and shaped”. I kind of like to just let things grow then cut them back to refresh every once in a while.  I’m not much for “shaping”.  





The dill is starting to take off to.  I love how delicate it is.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2022)

Still no rain to speak of.  Driest July I can remember.  Many towns have a water ban right now and people are scrambling to keep  gardens alive.  My native plants are doing well.  Some of my non native Tropicals like this weather also.  This hibiscus has finally decided to show off.  





Another hot one today with temps expected in the 90’s and maybe a thunderstorm if we’re lucky.  

My crepe myrtle is literally buzzing with bees this morning!


----------



## Rickbb (Aug 3, 2022)

The vegetable garden is almost done for the summer and the zinnias have taken over. All that's left is a few stragglers of green beans, I'll pull them out this weekend, and some okra plants that are just hitting their stride and of course tomatoes in their peak. Will be planting broccoli in a week or 2 and then some more green beans for fall harvest.  

Meanwhile these are having a ball with the mass planting of zinnias.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 3, 2022)

@Rickbb 

Today in my garden - Looks like almost the same type of zinnia and same butterfly.  It was very tiny.  Maybe a Least Skipper?   Not sure.  Never seen one so small so maybe some type of moth.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 6, 2022)

My potted lemon tree that I bought on impulse this spring has decided to fruit already!!!  I thought it would be a few years based on my after purchase research (that may be the title of my future autobiography After Purchase Research aka Now What Have I Gotten Myself Into). 




I should have added a size reference to the photo.  This is about the size of a jelly bean.  

In other news, finally got my little friend on video yesterday.  She’s so cute!






Still no rain here despite thunder and some serious rain dances by my local gardening Facebook group.  Apparently the anticipated storm passed us by. It is scorching hot and sunny out there today.  But it’s getting a bit cloudy so I am hopeful for some shade for the sunny side of the garden today. 

Keep 😎 everyone!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 6, 2022)

The video I posted on YouTube was much sharper than the blurry mess that it shows here.  I don’t know anything about video so I’m sure I did something wrong.  If anyone wants to educate me on that feel free


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2022)

Garden updates- Built a fountain out of a $8 pot from the clearance section at Lowes and some sea glass.  Have a few monarch caterpillars close to full grown.  The cosmos have finally started to bloom!


----------



## Philmar (Sep 4, 2022)

Floral Friday from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 5, 2022)

Finally got some rain today.  I think my plants grew a foot since this morning.  They are loving the cool wet weather we are having.  It certainly brings out the colors in the garden!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 6, 2022)

Make no mistake. Evil wears a pretty face. I can never pull them up as fast as they grow.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 6, 2022)

Just as evil as the pink ones but even prettier. Here growing on the fence with their evil cousin clematis.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 6, 2022)

Finally been eating regularly now from the garden. It's eggplant time.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 6, 2022)

Ysarex said:


> Just as evil as the pink ones but even prettier. Here growing on the fence with their evil cousin clematis.
> 
> View attachment 260024



I get it.  I have a stubborn morning glory that I have been battling with.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## mjcmt (Sep 7, 2022)

Ysarex said:


> Make no mistake. Evil wears a pretty face. I can never pull them up as fast as they grow.
> 
> View attachment 260023


I made the mistake planting them. After 2 years it took another 2 yrs to eradicate them, so I thought. 2 years went buy and another patch appeared, but I'm pretty confident this time. On the subject of the photos...very nice colors and saturation.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2022)

The bargain clearance roses I sweated my butt off to clear grass and plant last fall are really looking good!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2022)

My zinnias struggled all summer with the heat and powdery mildew and my error of putting too many in the same large pot.  Now that fall cool nights are here they are bursting with life.  I’m hoping most of the buds get to bloom before our first frost.  If we have an overnight frost warning, will they survive in a pot if I cover them?


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> My zinnias struggled all summer with the heat and powdery mildew and my error of putting too many in the same large pot.  Now that fall cool nights are here they are bursting with life.  I’m hoping most of the buds get to bloom before our first frost.  If we have an overnight frost warning, will they survive in a pot if I cover them?
> 
> View attachment 260353
> 
> View attachment 260354



They're so pretty!   I would think tossing a light towel or sheet over them wouldn't hurt.   

Do you know their cold tolerance?   It can be a toss up in possible damage between trying to protect them or seeing if they get nipped from the chill.  Sometimes a frost warning is for a very short period of time, barely an hour, and there's no harm.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2022)

Some dahlias from my garden.  The pink one is a dinner plate dahlia that I grew from a tuber and it took forever to bloom.  The red dahlia is a normal sized that I bought potted from Lowes.  The wind blew a chair over on top of the plant a few weeks ago, breaking all the stems off at the base.  I was surprised to see it produce 4 new stems that have just started to bloom.  Overall, despite these beauties, I’d give my dahlia experiments a B- this year.  Too much heat and too much sun.   I’ll have a better plan for next year if the weather is similar.


----------



## cgw (Sep 22, 2022)

Homebrew obelisks. A serious test of my eighth-grade carpentry chops...

New homes for an ancient climber and an elderly Bourbon waiting for cooler weather before pruning and transplant to better surroundings.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2022)

cgw said:


> Homebrew obelisks. A serious test of my eighth-grade carpentry chops...
> 
> New homes for an ancient climber and an elderly Bourbon waiting for cooler weather before pruning and transplant to better surroundings.
> 
> ...


You made?  These are fantastic!  I’m curious about the color choice?  Is it meant to blend in?  I recently bought one of these but haven’t put it together yet.  At this point I may wait until spring as growing season is done here.  





I’m a little concerned about anchoring it due to the angles. No have been using rebar and zip ties on the other structures I’ve added.  I guess I’ll pound in the rebar at an angle?


----------



## cgw (Sep 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> You made?  These are fantastic!  I’m curious about the color choice?  Is it meant to blend in?  I recently bought one of these but haven’t put it together yet.  At this point I may wait until spring as growing season is done here.
> 
> View attachment 260393
> 
> I’m a little concerned about anchoring it due to the angles. No have been using rebar and zip ties on the other structures I’ve added.  I guess I’ll pound in the rebar at an angle?


Yup, homemade. Gray-green tends to disappear behind the foliage and blooms--the roses are the stars, not the obelisk. Yours might be anchored with smallish wood stakes near the bottom crossbars. Pound 'em in and secure with zips run thru a small hole at the top of the stakes.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2022)

cgw said:


> Yup, homemade. Gray-green tends to disappear behind the foliage and blooms--the roses are the stars, not the obelisk. Yours might be anchored with smallish wood stakes near the bottom crossbars. Pound 'em in and secure with zips run thru a small hole at the top of the stakes.



I have some metal stakes that are like very thin rebar with a hook on the end.  They go about 2’ into the ground.  I’ll probably use those to hold it down.  Will see how substantial it seems once I put it together.  I guess I should do it now as I won’t be able to return it if I wait until next year.  Better to find out over this winter if it’s stable in the wind than when it has a year’s worth of growth on it.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 23, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I get it.  I have a stubborn morning glory that I have been battling with.


I actually plant them on purpose, all along the back garden where I've made a fence of used shipping pallets. I'm never up early enough to see the blooms though. lol


----------



## cgw (Sep 23, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I have some metal stakes that are like very thin rebar with a hook on the end.  They go about 2’ into the ground.  I’ll probably use those to hold it down.  Will see how substantial it seems once I put it together.  I guess I should do it now as I won’t be able to return it if I wait until next year.  Better to find out over this winter if it’s stable in the wind than when it has a year’s worth of growth on it.Contact


Happy to share the obelisk-build video if it's of any interest.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2022)

cgw said:


> Happy to share the obelisk-build video if it's of any interest.


That would be awesome!  Thanks.


----------



## cgw (Sep 24, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> That would be awesome!  Thanks.







The huge 8 footer she builds can be scaled down. Mine are 6ft and 7ft. The base should be narrowed a bit for reduced height versions. Her spacer jig and square frame for assembly help enormously. Paint/stain before screwing it all together.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 24, 2022)

*Advice Needed Here.*

We lived in a townhome and have a very small backyard. We've been here 16yrs. Plants have come and gone over the years. I just yanked out all the ground cover as it's gotten woody, relocated one plant and 5 annual flowers and put down mulch in prep for winter. Our path needs stepping stones as the crushed slate is no longer available. The garden is horrible looking and doesn't make you want to be there. It's a bit bare now that flowers aren't blooming and are cut back for winter. I'd like to have some plants to have some green year round, as our winters are semi-mild. We're thinking of trying another large pot w/ a trellis and climbing rose, between windows and door.  We've tried container plants too and nothing seems to work.

 If I post some pictures can you guys/girls help me with some ideas? We live in zone 7 of North Carolina and our budget is minuscule.

Shot w/ a 35mm lens on a full frame camera to give a pretty natural perspective instead of a much wider lens, even though space is small.












Wall with trellis is our garage, wall w/ windows is our townhome.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2022)

@mjcmt  how much sun do you get back there?  Morning or afternoon?  What’s on the existing trellis?


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 24, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> @mjcmt  how much sun do you get back there?  Morning or afternoon?  What’s on the existing trellis?


4 hrs sun in the winter. Trellis is afternoon sun, townhome is morning sun. Carolina Jasmine on trellis that I just planted this year so haven't seen the yellow flowers in spring.

Thinking of some kind of miniature potted climbing rose between home windows and glass door. Maybe some kind of small shrub in the island area. Don't know. I'm not good at this.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 24, 2022)

cgw said:


> Homebrew obelisks. A serious test of my eighth-grade carpentry chops...
> 
> New homes for an ancient climber and an elderly Bourbon waiting for cooler weather before pruning and transplant to better surroundings.
> 
> ...


Are these like a trellis?


----------



## cgw (Sep 24, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> Are these like a trellis?


Yup, free-standing as opposed to near wall-mounted. Mine are for very old roses, both transplant candidates, that need to be moved for a fence rebuild. Tons of room on a 170+ year-old family property  whose grounds and beds we're reviving. Obelisks are just free-standing trellises for anything that climbs. Might work for you?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> 4 hrs sun in the winter. Trellis is afternoon sun, townhome is morning sun. Carolina Jasmine on trellis that I just planted this year so haven't seen the yellow flowers in spring.
> 
> Thinking of some kind of miniature potted climbing rose between home windows and glass door. Maybe some kind of small shrub in the island area. Don't know. I'm not good at this.


I haven’t tried climbing roses yet, but that is definitely on my list for next year.  If you’re looking for small trellises you can put in pots, I got a few of these at Lowes and really like them.  I plan to use them for mandevilla in tall pots along my fence next year.  That might look nice along your white fence…






Clematis are pretty climbers.  And so many options.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 24, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I haven’t tried climbing roses yet, but that is definitely on my list for next year.  If you’re looking for small trellises you can put in pots, I got a few of these at Lowes and really like them.  I plan to use them for mandevilla in tall pots along my fence next year.  That might look nice along your white fence…
> 
> View attachment 260451
> 
> ...


I looked up your recommendations. Aren't mandevilla a tropical plant that can't get bellow 50 degrees? I bought one and will need to have it indoors for the winter. Clematis on the other hand looks like a possibility for a potted plant on the patio by the door.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> I looked up your recommendations. Aren't mandevilla a tropical plant that can't get bellow 50 degrees? I bought one and will need to have it indoors for the winter. Clematis on the other hand looks like a possibility for a potted plant on the patio by the door.


Yes my understanding is that they need to be brought inside or some people treat them as an annual here in zone 6.  I don’t know what zone NC is… seems tropical from up here 🤣

I’ll try taking them in to see how it goes.  I have my lemon tree inside already this year  as we’ve had some cold nights.   I don’t have a sunroom but my living room and dining room have a lot of south facing windows.

 I like mixing annuals in pots in with my perennials so I can move things around based on where I need color as things bloom and fade.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2022)

Well I thought I was done planting for this year after deciding to wait on a new tree for our back yard - I prefer to plant in fall but nothing looked good.  Last night I went out to get a couple of bags of mulch and found knockout roses on clearance $13 for the large 2 Gal plants.  I’ve been waiting for a sale to finish off the fence line so I snapped up 5.  They were a bit rough looking but will be fine once planted with some good compost.  I guess I know what I’m doing on Sunday!  





In other garden news, my cosmos that I planted from seed took forever to flower but are now absolutely gorgeous!!  Too late for the butterflies to enjoy but the bees are having a party.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 3, 2022)

Woke up Sunday with a sore back.  Had to power through with some Advil and get the roses planted before the cold got to them.  It’s been beliw 50 the past few nights.  Tried my new lazy gardener method of digging the holes right in the grass, planting then covering the grass and weeds around the plants with cardboard, soil then mulch.  It worked well in the back garden so hopefully this will work out as well.  I’m hoping there will be less weeds than with the tiller!








I finished it off after work today with the cardboard and mulch but was too focused on getting it done before dark that I forgot to take the photos while it was in progress.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 3, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Woke up Sunday with a sore back.  Had to power through with some Advil and get the roses planted before the cold got to them.  It’s been beliw 50 the past few nights.  Tried my new lazy gardener method of digging the holes right in the grass, planting then covering the grass and weeds around the plants with cardboard, soil then mulch.  It worked well in the back garden so hopefully this will work out as well.  I’m hoping there will be less weeds than with the tiller!
> 
> View attachment 260690
> 
> ...


can't wait to see pix next spring


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 17, 2022)

*Time's Up!*

First frost is tonight followed by a hard freeze tomorrow night. Time for a pot of green tomato soup! Last harvest is about 15 pounds including some green ones. Canon G7


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 18, 2022)

Summer veg garden is done and now part of the compost pile. The winter broccoli is doing nicely. 

Put the row covers on the fall beans in prep for the first freeze of the year tonight, they should be ok, hopefully, they have a nice mess of small bean pods on. Hate to lose them. 

Carrots, kale, spinach and some lettuce planted and sprouting. 

Time to start building a new little green house to start seeds in for next season.

Left a row of zinnias for the birds to feed on the seeds. Goldfinches seem to love them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 18, 2022)

Rickbb said:


> Summer veg garden is done and now part of the compost pile. The winter broccoli is doing nicely.
> 
> Put the row covers on the fall beans in prep for the first freeze of the year tonight, they should be ok, hopefully, they have a nice mess of small bean pods on. Hate to lose them.
> 
> ...


Have you tried winter sowing?  Where you use containers as mini greenhouses?   People use milk cartons, Tupperware, pots covered with shower caps, large clear storage bins etc..   I’ve joined a Facebook group that has a ton of info.  I’ve got my seeds and been saving my containers and ready to plant on 12/21.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2022)

Spotted this gorgeous monarch out through my window today in on one of the dinner plate dahlias that took forever to bloom.  I hope this is one of the fat caterpillars that disappeared from my milkweed a few weeks ago.  

Hopefully this beauty was fueling up to head south!  I have a lot of flowers still in bloom for them but haven’t seen a butterfly in weeks!  Cosmos, zinnias, dahlias and hibiscus all blooming like crazy right now.


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 19, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Have you tried winter sowing?  Where you use containers as mini greenhouses?   People use milk cartons, Tupperware, pots covered with shower caps, large clear storage bins etc..   I’ve joined a Facebook group that has a ton of info.  I’ve got my seeds and been saving my containers and ready to plant on 12/21.


Yes, I’ve done the milk jug trick but do better with a cold frame and/or a small DIY greenhouse. Last frost here can vary by as much as 4 weeks. A late spring and the plants run out of room under a jug.


----------



## cgw (Oct 19, 2022)

100+ spring bulbs in. Anti-squirrel measures taken. Waiting for a couple old Bourbon roses to go dormant before transplanting. Leaf mulching marathon once things dry out. Chance of light snow over the next few days across southern Ontario. That's bound to affect the liquor bill...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2022)

cgw said:


> Anti-squirrel measures taken


Details please!


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 20, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Details please!


I use chicken wire with the larger holes, sometimes called hardware cloth. Lay a piece on top of the ground after planting seed. Works especially well on container plantings of lettuce etc.


----------



## cgw (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm having luck with the thin plastic netting used to keep birds off fruit trees and berry bushes. Find chicken wire, especially on larger beds, awkward to handle and hard to keep flat--not a problem with the flexible plastic net. The mesh is about 1", small enough to keep rodent heads out. It's tough and sharp on their feet. Easy to anchor, too. So far preventing binge bulb-eating by the little jerks.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2022)

cgw said:


> I'm having luck with the thin plastic netting used to keep birds off fruit trees and berry bushes. Find chicken wire, especially on larger beds, awkward to handle and hard to keep flat--not a problem with the flexible plastic net. The mesh is about 1", small enough to keep rodent heads out. It's tough and sharp on their feet. Easy to anchor, too. So far preventing binge bulb-eating by the little jerks.


I may have to try that.  Last year I used red pepper flakes with some success but with food prices soaring that’s not practical this year.  I went on a bit of a spree this past spring after visiting a tulip farm and ordered 200 bulbs 😊 so I have a large area to cover.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 21, 2022)

I did a hardscape stepping stone area in our tiny townhome backyard a month ago and never posted a pix from then. This is from the day I finished it. It has settled in since then.
My wife wants to put flower pots on it next year as the season is coming to an end now. Also just picked up 2 larger concrete pots for use on the patio in the seating area. We plan to use a lot of containers to bring the garden to the patio. Next year I plan on power washing and staining the concrete a tera cotta color to have it match the stepping stones.

Stepping stone hardscape area. 



(Sorry for the blurry edges. I pulled out a 20mm lens from my film days and cropped the edge to help w/ distorion)


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice work, Michael!   That looks like it took some effort.   I love the look of these kinds of stepping stones around pea gravel or any kind of small hard stone.    

I've been doing mostly container gardening for the last few years because of my back.   Just too hard to bend and dig in the soil, so whatever we get in the ground is whatever my husband feels like doing.     But containers can look great, and it's easy and fun to move them around if needed.   I have a small investment now in caddies so the pots can easily be moved.   

All my herbs, cherry tomatoes, jalapeno pepper, and lemongrass were in large pots last year, in addition to lots of annuals.    I got them all this on a small deck, so can attest to how well it works in small spaces!   

Can't believe I didn't get a picture of the lemongrass.   

2 tomato varieties:





From the left: 2 oregano plants, 2 mint plants (not yet potted!), thyme, and 2 parsley sharing the long pot:






And always lots of basil for pesto, sauces, etc:






I only did tomatoes this year because we moved.   We just had to dump them a few days ago due to frost, and now the clipped branches with the rest of the fruit are spread out in the basement to ripen.   Almost done for the year!


----------



## cgw (Oct 21, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I may have to try that.  Last year I used red pepper flakes with some success but with food prices soaring that’s not practical this year.  I went on a bit of a spree this past spring after visiting a tulip farm and ordered 200 bulbs 😊 so I have a large area to cover.


Gave up on pepper and all the other botanical home remedies long ago. My MIL insisted blood meal worked but the results were iffy and seemed, efficacy-wise, to confuse coincidence and correlation. Checked beds planted last week this a.m. and saw no evidence of break-ins. Might there be a market for anti-squirrel IEDs, land mines, death rays?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> I did a hardscape stepping stone area in our tiny townhome backyard a month ago and never posted a pix from then. This is from the day I finished it. It has settled in since then.
> My wife wants to put flower pots on it next year as the season is coming to an end now. Also just picked up 2 larger concrete pots for use on the patio in the seating area. We plan to use a lot of containers to bring the garden to the patio. Next year I plan on power washing and staining the concrete a tera cotta color to have it match the stepping stones.
> 
> Stepping stone hardscape area.
> ...


That looks great!  


terri said:


> Nice work, Michael!   That looks like it took some effort.   I love the look of these kinds of stepping stones around pea gravel or any kind of small hard stone.
> 
> I've been doing mostly container gardening for the last few years because of my back.   Just too hard to bend and dig in the soil, so whatever we get in the ground is whatever my husband feels like doing.     But containers can look great, and it's easy and fun to move them around if needed.   I have a small investment now in caddies so the pots can easily be moved.
> 
> ...


If you have Ocean State Job Lot in your area, they are a great source for reasonably priced rolling caddies (and other garden supplies).  



cgw said:


> Gave up on pepper and all the other botanical home remedies long ago. My MIL insisted blood meal worked but the results were iffy and seemed, efficacy-wise, to confuse coincidence and correlation. Checked beds planted last week this a.m. and saw no evidence of break-ins. Might there be a market for anti-squirrel IEDs, land mines, death rays?


I may hire Elmer Fudd to keep our wascally wabbits in check.


----------



## cgw (Oct 22, 2022)

_I may hire Elmer Fudd to keep our wascally wabbits in check._

Check your local gun laws...If I lived in the boondocks, I'd happily whack 'em DIY. I picture crosshairs when I see them chowdown on those pricey crocus bulbs we waited months to ship. Bunnies are dumb and far less persistent than tree rats. Most gardeners in s. Ontario have the same murderous urges.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 23, 2022)

cgw said:


> _I may hire Elmer Fudd to keep our wascally wabbits in check._
> 
> Check your local gun laws...If I lived in the boondocks, I'd happily whack 'em DIY. I picture crosshairs when I see them chowdown on those pricey crocus bulbs we waited months to ship. Bunnies are dumb and far less persistent than tree rats. Most gardeners in s. Ontario have the same murderous urges.


I planted some tall phlox and every time it gets a bud, it’s gone the next morning. I’m hoping next year when they get taller the bunnies won’t be as interested. Right now it’s only about 3 inches tall because they’re newly planted.  

Side note - I just ordered more tulip bulbs!  I’ve been ordering from dutchblooms.com and they sent me a discount coupon and free shipping so I got a good deal but now I have more work to do.   

Can you plant dahlias on top of tulip bulbs? My tulips tend to come back every year but I’m wondering if I plant dahlias on top in this one bed if all the water that the dahlias need will end up rotting the tulip bulbs?


----------



## cgw (Oct 23, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I planted some tall phlox and every time it gets a bud, it’s gone the next morning. I’m hoping next year when they get taller the bunnies won’t be as interested. Right now it’s only about 3 inches tall because they’re newly planted.
> 
> Side note - I just ordered more tulip bulbs!  I’ve been ordering from dutchblooms.com and they sent me a discount coupon and free shipping so I got a good deal but now I have more work to do.
> 
> Can you plant dahlias on top of tulip bulbs? My tulips tend to come back every year but I’m wondering if I plant dahlias on top in this one bed if all the water that the dahlias need will end up rotting the tulip bulbs?


Up here, dahlias get pulled up, stored and replanted--not winter hardy. We're 5B to 5A in rough winters. Talk to someone local for their take on dahlias. We plant 'em separately.
We're moving to winter lockdown: leaf-mulching, late-pruning, rain barrel draining, planter storage,   clean-up for last chance city yard waste collection next week. Moving old roses next week to new homes in the obelisks.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 23, 2022)

cgw said:


> Up here, dahlias get pulled up, stored and replanted--not winter hardy. We're 5B to 5A in rough winters. Talk to someone local for their take on dahlias. We plant 'em separately.
> We're moving to winter lockdown: leaf-mulching, late-pruning, rain barrel draining, planter storage,   clean-up for last chance city yard waste collection next week. Moving old roses next week to new homes in the obelisks.


Dahlias don’t over winter here either- 6b.  This is my first year planting them and I planted dinner plate dahlias.  They require a lot of staking and has issues with leaf hoppers.  If I dig those 4 up they’ll go in large pots next year.   One of my friends has beautiful dahlias and she doesn’t dig them up - she plants new tubers every year.  I don’t really have anyplace cool and dry enough to store them so I may do the same.  We have a finished heated basement and converted the garage to living space a while ago.  Attic and shed are too cold.


----------



## cgw (Oct 23, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Dahlias don’t over winter here either- 6b.  This is my first year planting them and I planted dinner plate dahlias.  They require a lot of staking and has issues with leaf hoppers.  If I dig those 4 up they’ll go in large pots next year.   One of my friends has beautiful dahlias and she doesn’t dig them up - she plants new tubers every year.  I don’t really have anyplace cool and dry enough to store them so I may do the same.  We have a finished heated basement and converted the garage to living space a while ago.  Attic and shed are too cold.


Have always listened to experienced locals who've learned the hard way.

BTW, we like these tough little customers, the first commercially-raised tulips from the late 16thC.









						Tulipa tarda (Botanical Tulip)
					

First cultivated commercially in 1590, Tulip 'Tarda' is by far the most important real botanical species and looks just as Mother Nature introduced her. A top all-around performer, this diminutive species tulip displays bunches of elegant six star-shaped little flowers with chrome-yellow petals...




					www.gardenia.net


----------



## Rickbb (Nov 16, 2022)

Going out of town for a few days so I picked what may be the last of my fall green beans and had them for dinner. Supposed to be in the mid twenties for the next few days and it may take them out. That’s right about the limit with the row covers.

The winter broccoli is starting to head, should be able to start cutting in a few weeks weeks.

Got a row of spinach and carrots coming up good, another row of kale and various lettuces showing up.

Looking at seed catalogs, will be time to start them in the greenhouse/cold frame soon.


----------

